# Suggestions for Folding Team Recruiting/Contests



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok, as the title states, I am looking for suggestions on how we can grow our team.  We all have a good time folding as well as helping each other with our hardware configurations. We have partnered with the WCG team and even had some big hitters from XS hang with us for a while. *It is now time for us to move up a level*. The worldwide economy will be improving in the next few months and it is imperative that we seek new folders for cultivation. Below are key points that need to be addressed:

1) Recruitment 

2) Contests

3) Folding Perks

I'm all ear's, so give me your 2 cents.


----------



## hat (Jul 29, 2009)

I dunno man. We've been here for quite some time and I'm sure everyone that cares to knows about us. I feel we've more or less hit our limit where those of us who are able and willing to fold are. There are others who know about folding but don't want to run it because they feel it degrades hardware...

In a way F@H itself has done me harm by inticing me to upgrade to that Phenom 9500 (my 5200+ was fine). I'm sure everyone's heard my sob story about that chain of events at least twice or thrice 

Perhaps we could set up some sort of rewards program where every so often somebody randomly gets some sort of prize, but I don't know where the prizes would come from... I don't have the resources to contribute, and we certianly can't expect w1zz to poop out prizes for us.


----------



## Kursah (Jul 29, 2009)

The only issue I have with prizes and competition in the WCG and Folding recruitment is the fact that it creates a new and wrong view of donating...someone should donate extra clocks from their CPU's and GPU's because they want to or are interested in it, not because we want TPU to be in the top 10. I had to stop folding and crunching for a bit because of heat, I now pay the electric bill, and have A/C to pay for now...I've donated a lot over the last year+. But beyond a couple of ad buttons/banners on the TPU main page I don't necessarily believe that having contests and prizes is the correct way to show the image of how TPU supports folding.

Not saying there's nothing wrong with some friendly competition, or even having a farm dedicated to finding cures, that's definately a good thing, but beyond a pat on the back in the forums (i.e. a thanks for posting "Hey I'm now folding for TPU!"), it seems almost wrong to give prizes for something that could be better used in other ways. I'm sorry, maybe I see it wrong, but to me it just seems out of touch with what WCG and F@H are all about in the first place...


----------



## El Fiendo (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree and disagree. 

Stanford knew from the start their project wouldn't get far without creating a sense of competition. This is why they assigned numbers to their work units. I myself fold for both a real world reason and out of friendly (screw you Bogi) competition. I know I probably wouldn't be building a third rig without it. 

Prizes serve as a great reward for members who currently fold, as well as bring in more for people which only helps the Folding @ Home effort. Techpowerup stands to gain nothing other than a virtual rank and some extra members (which brings a richer community). With this, I believe, also comes the sense of greater accomplishment when it comes to how much we're helping out. However I have an issue with things like EVGA folding bucks. I only think its immoral when the forum has something to gain monetarily. EVGA, for instance, gets free marketing by their names in the stats and by positive word of mouth. I don't hate them for it, but I see it as a little questionable.


----------



## mike047 (Jul 29, 2009)

I would help out if someone posted a pic of "Buck" in a bikini or photos of Bogi and El Fiendo jello wrestling

There is a big WCG team that pimps to get members like EVGA.......I personally think that it is mercenary and low.

Incentives to get people to try FAH and gain new members..contest etc are good way to promote folding/crunching.  Awareness is the KEY, many just don't know about the project and what it does.

The hardware degrading issue is an unfounded myth...there are more parts ruined from giant overclocks and by inept operators than by crunching failure.  I have run a big farm for over 4 years and *NEVER* had a crunching related failure...*PERIOD*.


----------



## bogmali (Jul 29, 2009)

mike047 said:


> I would help out if someone posted a pic of "Buck" in a bikini or photos of Bogi and El Fiendo jello wrestling



I have a pic of Mmaakk and El Fiendo "oil wrestling" with Buck as the referee Would you be interested in that Mike?



mike047 said:


> Awareness is the KEY, many just don't know about the project and what it does.



This is what basically it boils down to A lot of people do not know that F@H and BOINC exist and what is it's purpose I have a guy who does hardware reviews (and sells me his stuff cheap) ask me what the hardware that I am getting from him is going to used for and I get a "Deer in a headlight" look when I say F@H or BOINC This is a person who's been doing PC stuff for over 10 years now and he's never heard of any of these programs 

I wouldn't mind seeing something similar to what our WCG team is doing and I will contribute to the fullest if need be. BLUF (Bottom line up front): *I only fold for TPU because I like making El Fiendo's life miserable*


----------



## mike047 (Jul 29, 2009)

bogmali said:


> *I have a pic of Mmaakk and El Fiendo "oil wrestling" with Buck as the referee* Would you be interested in that Mike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OOOOHH I got wood over that


----------



## PaulieG (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't see anything negative with contests. It's altruistic thinking that assumes everyone will begin crunching for the right reasons. A contest can get them in. Quite often people find the right reason AFTER they join. All a means to an end.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree that a lot of people have no idea what Folding or WCG is. I use WCG as my clan tag on CoD and have had a handful of people as what it was (my attempt to spread the word). 

A nice F@H/WCG perk would be designated username colors. The mods are bold, maybe crunchers can have a certain color, folders another, and crunchers+folders something different as well? (If someone has already suggested that +1 to them on their good idea)


----------

